# glasgow and west of scotland



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

well seeing as the north and the east have started it, mines is an alpina b3s, not the most fuel friendly(3.4litre) but great fun.



















so lets see them pics


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

awesome.

heres my 328 so far!









with US style running lights

only got a couple of photos, and there really isnt much to shout about just now, it's low with an M3 bumper, and thats pretty much it lol. really badly want M3 vader seats

this is my daily till the bm gets on the road









viva la toledo :lol:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

always liked the e36 shape bmw's :thumb:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

This is mine:


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

My Mazda 6 mps


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Another fae Renfrew


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

My Fiat Panda 100HP


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My current Passat RLine:


















And my daily driver/workhorse:









And my old LCR...


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

billyp said:


> Another fae Renfrew


Us PA4s should stick together, Ill keep my eye out:thumb:


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's mine



















It still needs lowered


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

pfff heap!!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

im just down the road from you allan , im in bishopton.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I quite local to a few of you guys myself. . .


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> pfff heap!!


Lol :wave:


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Heres my e39 M5


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

Our Astra


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

my underused mk1 golf


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

robtech said:


>


love the mk1 looks great :thumb: and i see the pic is at the porsche dealership two mins from me


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My 2000 Mini Cooper










:driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The XKR:



















The RX8:



















The Jeep:



















The Ninja 12R:



















oh, and my project (still) 



















:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice collection :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

just sold this - 330ci best car ive owned


















and my van which ive had for a year now - trafic sport


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Whats replacing the beemer David ?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

at some point a 2 bedroom flat :lol:

i do miss it some days but then, i am saving about £250 a month when i work out i aint spending money on fuel, tax, insurance, potential repairs so i cant grumble, the van ive had since new and is under warranty so any problems i'll just send it straight back mate.

hows things your side?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Same boat for me m8 saving as much as poss for a flat


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

balls growing up, eh?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

lol i know m8 , least my car choice and opinions on modifying have aged well


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Everyday runabout MINI COOPER S CLUBMAN










TOY 1 MINI COOPER S JCW GP #0221 OF 2000



















TOY 2 TRIUMPH TR7v8 (lot's of mods)










TOY 3 1969 Austin mini countryman (big ice fitted)










TOY 4 1980 mini clubman 1275 GT (just bought done nothing yet)










All down in Ayrshire:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*My small fleet.

Body wrapped Clio 1.2 TCE*




























*Work van*










*Mondeo ST200 (currently undergoing an under body restoration in my spare time)*



















Richard


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I really like blue.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> :thumb:


Ive got a hairy chest and a gold medalion to go with that car.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

love this car,those bbs rs are awesome and possibly worth as much as the whole car.nice 1


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Honda Civic Type R - Premier Edition.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

getting MOT'd, used as my quotations van for a while. trafic is too good to use on some of the rough sites


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My car:








My van until next week when the new owner collects it:


----------



## Silky10 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine:


----------

